# Solid Strike DH 2014 650B & 26"



## Gaub´i (29. Oktober 2013)

http://www.solidbikes.de/de/14-Solid-Bike-Strike-650B-275-Elite-Pro-M-Raw-Complete-Bike


----------



## _markus (1. November 2013)

Wird es das Strike auch als Frameset geben? Preis (für das Frameset)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mileh11 (14. Dezember 2013)

Nicht direkt aber bei uns ins das aus dem Komplettbike möglich

https://www.facebook.com/mile.multisport.team


----------



## Marv-in (13. Februar 2014)

Wird es wohl auch als Rahmenset geben 
Ohne Dämpfer 1536
Kage RC 1799
Vivid R2C 1999
Vivid Air R2C 2099


----------



## Perverso (14. Februar 2014)

Wann kann man den Rahmen den kaufen ?


----------



## Marv-in (14. Februar 2014)

Ich denke mal spätestens April  Kannst dich gern an mich wenden wir Vertreiben Solid


----------



## xxRS88xx (21. Februar 2014)

Ich bekomme meines bis Mitte April, bis dahin testen wir die neuen 2014er M9 Rahmen !


----------



## cycleman (13. Juni 2014)

wer weiß woher man das kleine Carbonschutzblech am Vivid Air her bekommt, das man auf einigen Bildern sieht?


----------



## Gunnar98 (5. Juli 2014)

Hi,
fährt jemand im Strike eine Double Barrel? Meins müsste Montag kommen und ich bräuche mal ein Grundsetup für den Anfang. Gewicht liegt bei ca. 75kg, habe eine Vorliebe für ein straffes, "schnelles" Fahrwerk. Wäre cool, wenn jemand Erfahrungen hätte.


----------



## dave. (2. September 2014)

so - ich sitzt mich mal hier hin und warte auf mein Black Star ..... Mann - bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Loki1987 (2. September 2014)

Same here. Leider wirds noch ne ganze Zeit dauern bis wir es bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxRS88xx (4. September 2014)

Wer ein Solid Strike sucht und nicht warten will, hab eines abzugeben


----------



## Gunnar98 (5. September 2014)

Ich hab auch eins zu verkaufen. Größe L/Xl


----------



## slayer80 (13. Oktober 2014)

Gunnar98 schrieb:


> Hi,
> fährt jemand im Strike eine Double Barrel? Meins müsste Montag kommen und ich bräuche mal ein Grundsetup für den Anfang. Gewicht liegt bei ca. 75kg, habe eine Vorliebe für ein straffes, "schnelles" Fahrwerk. Wäre cool, wenn jemand Erfahrungen hätte.


Hey Gunnar,

jo, am CC-DB im Strike brauchst Du für 75 kg eine 350er-Feder. Sämtliche Einsteller genau in der mittigen Einstellung ist perfekt, ist unsere Abstimmungempfehlung. Wenn du n schnelles Setup willst, nimm evtl. noch ein bisschen Lowspeed-Rebound raus.


----------



## Premium_Biker (26. November 2014)

Hallo,
Ich wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob das im Elite Pro eine Dorado Expert oder Dorado Pro ist.
Außerdem ob es evtl. eine Möglichkeit gibt das Bike mit den Magura MT 7 Bremsen zu bestellen anstelle der verbauten Avid Code R.

LG
Und allen einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Loki1987 (26. November 2014)

Die Homepage und eine mail/Anruf bei Solid gibt über solche Sachen genaue Auskunft...
Und die Dorados sind bis auf ein paar Gramm Gewicht ohnehin gleich in der Funktion.


----------



## slayer80 (26. November 2014)

Hallo Premium_Biker,

im Elite Pro ist eine Dorado Pro drin. 
Das Bike gibt es grundsätzlich nur so wie angeboten mit Code R. Umspezifikationen sind immer von der individuellen Situation abhängig, und über eine Magura MT7 am Elite Pro ließe sich momentan reden - wäre allerdings mit einem Aufpreis verbunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Premium_Biker (26. November 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Auskünfte! Dann muss ich mal ganz schnell nach Deutschland zurück und das ein oder andere Sparschwein killen

Schönen Abend euch allen


----------

